# Laser Pointer



## 250R (Apr 19, 2018)

I need a quality laser. I had it with using my finger and describing to a customer what branches are to be removed. I see there are red and green ones. And there seems to be a issue with batteries dying after 10 to 15 minutes of use. I want to buy this once and be done with it. Thanks,


----------



## diezelsmoke (Apr 19, 2018)

You will see the green in the daytime 10 times better than the read! The one I have takes a AAA and will last a couple hrs. if it was left on. You will only use it a couple minutes per job so it will last a month or 2.


----------



## alderman (Apr 21, 2018)

Double up on recommending the green for daytime use. It seems they cost more, but show up well in the day time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 250R (Apr 22, 2018)

I agree, the green is the way to go. Also I've just seen a comparison between the 5mw and the 50mw lasers. I'm impressed with the 50. That's what I'm going to buy.


----------



## DND 9000 (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a 200mW chinese one. That is incredible. You can nearly light a match with it, it starts smoking but didn`t light up.


----------



## Whats what (Apr 22, 2018)

Agree with DND, China is the way to go. Just stepped out with my cheapo green one and it's clearly visible all the way up a 40ft Ash 30 odd feet away in daylight. You might want to get one that takes 18650 batteries as the AAA alkaline batteries don't last long. I've just Googled " Banggood laser pointers" and there are loads to choose from *Product ID: 942428 for £6.50 *for instance. Take the stated 5mw power with a pinch of salt , they understate the power as there are restrictions on their import in some countries, some don't allow import of any laser pointers at all. If that's the case where you are you may be able import a quality laser module and a holder seperately . . . . . DND, 200mw !!! . . Do German Crows wear goggles ? I hope so.


----------



## DND 9000 (Apr 22, 2018)

I don`t know. It`s better to not use it in the public. When it`s dark and a little bit foggy it`s like a laser sword.


----------



## diezelsmoke (Apr 22, 2018)

Whats what said:


> Take the stated 5mw power with a pinch of salt , they understate the power as there are restrictions on their import in some countries, some don't allow import of any laser pointers at all.



I agree, they take and turn them out of focus slightly which makes them less powerful. Take it apart and break the glue seal and refocus it to a finer point.


----------

